# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Đề thi chọn học sinh giỏi lớp 11 cấp trường (THPT Hải Lăng - Quảng Trị)

## viet nam

*Bài 1:* (5 điểm) *Dãy Fibonaci*
Dãy {F} gồm có N phần tử (với n >= 3), trong đó phần tử F[1]=1, F[2]=1, F[n]=F[n-1] + F[n-2] được gọi là dãy Fibonaci
Em hãy dùng giải thuật Đệ quy để viết CT tìm dãy số nói trên.
*Input:* cho file *FIBO.INP* gồm 1 dòng đó là số N
*Output:* ghi vào file *FIBO.OUT* gồm 1 dòng chứa dãy số tìm được.
Lưu vào file *FIBO.PAS*
*Bài 2:* (5 điểm) *Tạo ma trận số*
Cho trước bảng số nguyên dương N bất kì (N<=20). Hãy tìm thuật toán và viết CT để tạo bảng NxN phần tử nguyên theo quy luật được cho trong ví dụ sau:
N=5


```
 1  2  3  4  5
 0  1  2  3  4
-1  0  1  2  3
-2 -1  0  1  2
-3 -2 -1  0  1
```

*Input:* cho file *MTSO.INP* gồm 1 dòng đó là số N
*Output:* ghi vào file *MTSO.OUT* gồm N dòng, mỗi dòng N là các số của bảng tạo ra
Lưu vào file *MTSO.PAS*
*Bài 3:* (5 điểm) *Mã hoá văn bản*
Bảng mã là tập hợp các chữ cái tiếng Anh bao gồm 26 chữ cái được đánh số thứ tự từ 0 đến 25 như sau:
0 -> 25 = a -> z
Quy tắc mã hoá ký tự như sau đây: (ví dụ: kí tự X)
- Tìm số thứ tự tương ứng của kí tự X trong bảng mã ta được 23
- Tăng giá trị số này lên 5 ta được 28
- Tìm số dư trong phép chia số này cho 26 ta được 2
- Tra ngược trong bảng mã ta thu được C
Theo quy tắc mã hoá đó, em hãy viết CT thực hiện:
a) Mã hoá một xâu kí tự S thành xâu S1
b) Giải mã xâu S1 đã được mã hoá trở lại xâu ban đầu, đưa kết quả ra màn hình
*Input:* cho file *MAHOA.INP* gồm 1 dòng là xâu S
*Output:* ghi vào file *MAHOA.OUT* gồm 1 dòng văn bản đã được mã hoá.
Lưu vào file *MAHOA.PAS*
*Bài 4:* (5 điểm) *Hoán vị xâu kí tự*
Cho một xâu kí tự S độ dài không quá 10 kí tự, em hãy viết CT tìm tất cả các hoán vị của xâu S
*Input:* cho file *HOANVI.INP* gồm 1 dòng chứa xâu S
*Output:* ghi vào file *HOANVI.OUT* gồm K+1 dòng
- Dòng đầu chứa số nguyên K là số hoán vị của xâu S
- Từ dòng 2 trở đi, mỗi dòng là một hoán vị của xâu S
Lưu trong file *HOANVI.PAS*

----------


## fanpckt

*SpeedHunter trở lại*

Cái đề này nhìn chung cũng dễ. Mình làm đc cả 4 bài mà không biết có vào được đội tuyển hay ko[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Ai có code làm đầy đủ cho mình so sánh với bài của mình nha. Thanks!!!

----------


## sonanh3082

Ừm bài 2, đề mình chưa rõ lắm: tạo ma trận cấp N x N nguyên dương mà sao test ví dụ có âm?
Nhìn chung cũng dễ , cài kỹ là được

----------


## chanhedu76

Phải chăng quen tay gõ thêm chữ dương [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## xomthulo

> Phải chăng quen tay gõ thêm chữ dương [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


uh
-----------------------------

----------


## huudatfee

*Khong paj dau ban oi*




> Phải chăng quen tay gõ thêm chữ dương [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


 Khong paj dau ban oi. Nguoi ta cho n*n nguyen duong. nghja~ la n<0. kon cac phan tu trong mang? do tuy` mjh`nhap chu'.
De nay gjong de cua truong mjh` (THPT HUONG HOA). nhung truong mjh` 5 cau.
Mjh moi dj thj tjnh? o truong chuyen le quy don ve nek.
De hsg cap tjnh kho' thay ba` noj. lun. aj kan de^` do' de tham khao cu' noi. mjh` san sag post.

----------

